# Amazing - Southeastern Fishing Reports



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

I appreciate all the information I have gained from this site in the past couple of years. Hell, I bought my boat from an OGF member. Great deal too! But, I am very disappointed in the Southeast fishing reports and the lack of information sharing in this region. Isn't this one of the reasons we are members? To share info and become more productive on these lakes? I guess there is the chance that many people I see fishing this region are not OGF members but, I imagine a few more than I am seeing comment are members. When someone asks whats going on at "so and so" lake and there are virtually no responses? Really? We have Piedmont, Clendening, Tappan, Salt, Leesville, and others I'm not familiar with...and hardly anyone ever says much about their observations. Good or bad I post almost everytime I get out and answer any questions I can. Isn't that the idea of this site in the first place? Just saying, I think this region could pull our resources together a little more and we could all have a better season. What say you?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I'd reply like this. I live in SE Ohio, fish a ton, and have never been to any of those lakes you mentioned. I also fly fish the local lakes and streams near me, so my reports tend to go in the Fly Fishing forum here, when I choose to write up a report. Some of the water I fish gets really limited pressure, and I prefer to keep it that way, so I don't write specific reports on all of my trips. Sorry.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Definately not much traffic in the southeast section here. Kinda have to agree with Jeff on this subject. Most of the info that I share is with members who contribute to this site. That info is done through PMs. Just too many lurkers on here that contribute nothing to the site.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Well I am new to the forum and will be fishing Seneca this weekend. I hardly ever get out fishing anymore, so when I do it is nice to have as much info as I can as I do not have several days to "find the fish".
I will give as detailed report as possible (hopefully of some success) that way others can get out and have a good day.
I can tell you in the past during early May at Seneca I fish 3/16 oz or 1/4 oz vibee in 6-12' of water on flats in the deeper end of the lake. I have also had a lot of success drifting with 1/3 of a crawler with just a split shot sinker, a lindy rig or jig head. Weekend looks nice hope every has good luck!


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

TheCream said:


> Well, I'd reply like this. I live in SE Ohio, fish a ton, and have never been to any of those lakes you mentioned. I also fly fish the local lakes and streams near me, so my reports tend to go in the Fly Fishing forum here, when I choose to write up a report. Some of the water I fish gets really limited pressure, and I prefer to keep it that way, so I don't write specific reports on all of my trips. Sorry.


If you think I am complaining that "you" or anyone else won't tell me where and when you fish your honey hole, you couldn't have me more mistaken. I'm speaking to the lack of activity in our region in general. If we don't contribute to the regions forums then aren't we the trolls that everyone's concerned with? Maybe there are just many more members in the northeast region but the activity is like 3 times the southeast's. Did you get something new for your rig, did you see something interesting happen at the lake today, what color jig is working for you, etc...general conversations that spark more in depth ones or private ones. I fish many strip ponds with virtually no pressure and don't always post those trips but I generally do when I go to the lakes. That's just me though. Just looking for more interaction from members who are similar minded people, in that, they like to fish. Not looking for secrets. Have a good one.


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

mlkostur said:


> Well I am new to the forum and will be fishing Seneca this weekend. I hardly ever get out fishing anymore, so when I do it is nice to have as much info as I can as I do not have several days to "find the fish".
> I will give as detailed report as possible (hopefully of some success) that way others can get out and have a good day.
> I can tell you in the past during early May at Seneca I fish 3/16 oz or 1/4 oz vibee in 6-12' of water on flats in the deeper end of the lake. I have also had a lot of success drifting with 1/3 of a crawler with just a split shot sinker, a lindy rig or jig head. Weekend looks nice hope every has good luck!


Awesome, this is the type of stuff I personally would love to see more of. It just sparks a conversation. I have never fished Seneca but I have been on it once. So, although I personally cannot add any insight to this lake, maybe another member can and ultimately, a father and son may have a day to remember. Good luck this weekend. Let us know how ya did!


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

i would go about halfway up the lake or so, they were catching lots of saugeyes along the road area just past the big island, last wk


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Great MLenko said:


> If you think I am complaining that "you" or anyone else won't tell me where and when you fish your honey hole, you couldn't have me more mistaken. I'm speaking to the lack of activity in our region in general. If we don't contribute to the regions forums then aren't we the trolls that everyone's concerned with? Maybe there are just many more members in the northeast region but the activity is like 3 times the southeast's. Did you get something new for your rig, did you see something interesting happen at the lake today, what color jig is working for you, etc...general conversations that spark more in depth ones or private ones. I fish many strip ponds with virtually no pressure and don't always post those trips but I generally do when I go to the lakes. That's just me though. Just looking for more interaction from members who are similar minded people, in that, they like to fish. Not looking for secrets. Have a good one.


I didn't mean to imply that you're looking for honey holes, more that I know there are a lot of people who are and I'm not the type to broadcast that info for all to see. Like I said, I post some reports on the Fly Fishing page since...I fly fish. If I tell you the hot fly for me on a particular day, what does that info do for you if you don't fly fish? I'm sharing my info with similar minded people, after all, it's just that you might not be one of those people.


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

TheCream said:


> I didn't mean to imply that you're looking for honey holes, more that I know there are a lot of people who are and I'm not the type to broadcast that info for all to see. Like I said, I post some reports on the Fly Fishing page since...I fly fish. If I tell you the hot fly for me on a particular day, what does that info do for you if you don't fly fish? I'm sharing my info with similar minded people, after all, it's just that you might not be one of those people.


I got ya. I'm just saying it'd be great to see more interaction in this forum as I see in others. If yours are fly fishing posts and you post in fly fishing forum then you're doing it right. Just seems that many others must not be doing it at all...hence they are like trolls.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Half the crew is already on the road heaed to the cabins and I am still at work staring out the window at sunshine. We will have three boats out and hopefully find some fish over 15". I highlighted my first two choices to target for eyes. My 8 yr old is coming and has caught bass, crappie, sharks, spanish makeral, catfish, spots, and blues before, but never a Walleye. Any help for catching eyes or any other fish(crappie or catfish) let me know. Hope I didn't give away anyone's secrets spots...but I don't think these two spots are all that "secret"!


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

mlkostur said:


> Half the crew is already on the road heaed to the cabins and I am still at work staring out the window at sunshine. We will have three boats out and hopefully find some fish over 15". I highlighted my first two choices to target for eyes. My 8 yr old is coming and has caught bass, crappie, sharks, spanish makeral, catfish, spots, and blues before, but never a Walleye. Any help for catching eyes or any other fish(crappie or catfish) let me know. Hope I didn't give away anyone's secrets spots...but I don't think these two spots are all that "secret"!
> View attachment 184994


I know a few guys that have been catching 'em close to shore at tappan too.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Great Mlenko.......I have a solution for you. Just move up to the northeast and fish there! I have an open seat anytime you want it.


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

Sluggo said:


> Great Mlenko.......I have a solution for you. Just move up to the northeast and fish there! I have an open seat anytime you want it.


Not gonna happen bro. Least not the moving part.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Saturday and Sunday got about 25 keeper eyes. Mostly in 8-10 feet of water near shore. Vibe worked out ok, Jig Twister with piece of worm worked better, Jig with minnow and 6lb test worked the best. Largest fish was 20".
Also got some cats a few lagemouth and one 10" crappie. I would not go to Seneca yet if you are crappie fishing, they must be very deep.
I'll post pictures later and more info on where we got them. But one 18" eye I got standing casting a vibee on the cabin boat docks waiting for someone bring life vests!
They are not at the places I highlighted above.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

We fished in 8-10ft of water and caught a slew of them. Probably 15-20 per person and of course many 14" fish. A few just over 15", a bunch about 16", and about ten 17"+
My son's first walleye ever just reaching 16"


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Some more...yes we had a couple wiskers in there that we fried last night...










Today 6 fish, sorted out a 16", all those over16"-20"


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice catch and thanks for the report.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I really enjoyed seeing this post. I am from the Cleveland area and try to venture down to fish Seneca lake as often as I can while camping in Buffalo. I mostly shorefish due to my boat motor being stolen and the relocation of my boat. Seneca is beautiful. I will likely be there this week Tuesday through Thursday fishing in and around the marina, the pipe by the marina, and possibly the dam area. I had modest success about a week and a half ago fishing the brush piles and am hoping for some crappie action. I have no real way to ID myself to other OGF'ers but my name is Joe and those are the spots you will find me. Thanks for the info and reports. The few that come through are very helpful for someone who drives a long way. I am going to familiarize myself with hthe new format and try to get some pics up if I have success.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Steelheader88 said:


> I really enjoyed seeing this post. I am from the Cleveland area and try to venture down to fish Seneca lake as often as I can while camping in Buffalo. .


Two of three boats came from Cleveland this weekend. Parma and Bookland Hts. Good luck. I fish mostly walleye and Seneca is my favorite inland lake. I am very fortunate to have fished with an excellent fishermen in college and he helped me tremendously. We fished the Southeastern Ohio Walleye Club back before we had kids and had a blast.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds good


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

mlkostur said:


> Highlighted most successful spots for us. 90% of our fish came by the boaters beach where it says Old Road Bed. When it was windy the wind came from the northeast and was pushing water on the south shore we got a few nice ones in the highlighted area at the bottom.
> View attachment 185169


I'd say you're going above and beyond with info sharing - lol. Awesome info for anyone fishing Seneca.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great MLenko said:


> I'd say you're going above and beyond with info sharing - lol. Awesome info for anyone fishing Seneca.


i agree, its cool letting guys know what your catching fish on and what depth, but giving out exact spots could hurt you and others that fish those spots. just wait when every troll is there the next day.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Isnt the fun part about fishin figuring some things out on your own? i guess we as Americans expect everything handed to us any more.


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> Isnt the fun part about fishin figuring some things out on your own? i guess we as Americans expect everything handed to us any more.


I didn't expect so much info which is why I said he was going above and beyond. And you're right some of the fun is figuring it out - feels good when you get a bead on them. But even with him showing exactly where he caught his fish that doesn't mean they'll be there next week or even tomorrow. You still need to know and understand your prey, the weather and the body of water you're fishing to catch somewhat consistently.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

If you are able to get out weekly, it is great to have a challenge to try to find fish. If you get out two to three times a year, then I want all the help I can get.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Great MLenko said:


> But, I am very disappointed in the Southeast fishing reports and the lack of information sharing in this region.


My observation has been there are fewer people in SE Ohio, and, I'd bet percentage wise, fewer are on the internet. I've lived and worked all over, and I can tell you first hand, there are just fewer people on the internet here. Of all the fishing I've done in this area, I've only met 3 that knew about OGF, and only 1 was a member. Conversely, when I lived in Dayton, I came into contact with several members, and it seemed almost every fisherman I talked to knew about OGF, whether they were a member or not. So, comparing 6 years in the Dayton area, to the rest being in SE Ohio, I easily see why the other areas get more traffic.

I'd bet if OGF could give the stats, SE Ohio would have the lowest membership by far. What I'm trying to say is, I don't really think people won't talk, so mush as there are just fewer people to do the talking.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

"I Fish", I agree with your assumption that there are both less people in South East Ohio and less people that are on the internet there. Nevertheless, the lakes near and around that area, i.e. Clendenning, Leesville, Tappan, Salt Fork, Piedmont, etc. are frequented by many, many people who travel from Central and Northeast Ohio to fish them. Many come in from Akron, Canton, Columbus, etc. to fish these lakes. Yet they still don't post much about them and their results. Unless, of course, they are posting them on the Central and Northeastern forums.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes Sluggo, that may be part of it. Although not a SE Ohio lake, a good example is Rocky Fork lake. It gets reports in both the SW forum and the Central forum.

For the most part, compared to a SE lake, the other parts of the state's lakes see much, much more pressure/activity. I mean, when was the last time you seen all the parking at one of the ramps at Burr Oak completely full? I never have, but, I've seen Rocky fork so full people were parking on the grass.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

I believe that the locals who fish the south eastern lakes don't want outsiders at there lakes I know people from the central ohio area who went to some of those lakes and was disrespected by the locals I also had a friend who went to tapan for the fall saugeye night and was threatened to never return that is why I don't get that why central ohio locals roll out the red carpet to come and fish our lakes


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Give me a break already. Do you want some cheese with that whine??? I moved down to this area close to 7 years ago and have never had anyone even suggest that I don't return to any place.
Sure people are closed mouth about what there catching!!!!! That is till they see that your not intruding on there spot and that you know pretty much what your doing. There are some darn nice folks fishing all these lakes. Show some respect and you will get it back. On the flip side there are some so--so people out there but that will happen anywhere you go. Nuff said.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I overheard more than one launch ramp conversation at Seneca from anglers that were not too happy about this particular post. Just saying. I have OGF stickers on my boat. I even had a couple guys ask if I was the guilty party. Those guys on the lake who know me certainly know better...hahaha


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

I know these lakes are going to be fished real hard this fall.especially for the saugeye night bite.with all the issues at buckeye.I know a lot of guys who are going to fish Seneca,tapan,and clendening exclusively and these guys can flat out fish so its going to be very interesting this fall


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Skippy said:


> Give me a break already. Do you want some cheese with that whine??? I moved down to this area close to 7 years ago and have never had anyone even suggest that I don't return to any place.
> Sure people are closed mouth about what there catching!!!!! That is till they see that your not intruding on there spot and that you know pretty much what your doing. There are some darn nice folks fishing all these lakes. Show some respect and you will get it back. On the flip side there are some so--so people out there but that will happen anywhere you go. Nuff said.


I agree 100% with Skippy. It doesn't matter if you are from the area or not, if folks feel disrespected by you then that's what they give back. I started fishing my local spot in 2012. If it wasn't for a few anglers that shared info with me I never would have went back. Dave076 was one of if not the 1st person to share with and help me. In 2013 I was told by one of the regulars, that most of the others took that summer to "feel me out". They saw I was serious about fishing and I was not a trouble maker so that year was totally different. By the same token there are guys that have been fishing there for years who are still shunned because of their character or lack of it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't even believe this thread happened.... threatened to not come back to a public body of water??? I know some people all over the country think they own everything, but come on... I've been all over the eastern half of the state, and fished in several other states and not once have I ever been threatened, or felt threatened by anyone, anywhere.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

I believe my friend when he said he was threatened.he told methe only thing he did was tell a guy that he read on here about all the big saugeye that tapan Holds and that he drove from Columbus.then my friend said two other guys came over and was mad and started threatening him and other guys were staring him down and they said that guy who posted that stuff has it coming and they told my friend to go back to Columbus or else.and come to think of it what ever happened to Mr moony


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

knockn eyes said:


> I believe my friend when he said he was threatened.he told methe only thing he did was tell a guy that he read on here about all the big saugeye that tapan Holds and that he drove from Columbus.then my friend said two other guys came over and was mad and started threatening him and other guys were staring him down and they said that guy who posted that stuff has it coming and they told my friend to go back to Columbus or else.and come to think of it what ever happened to Mr moony


 I have seen things get a little tense when boats crowd the causeways at Tappan in the fall. But I have found that most people in the SE lakes to be the same as anywhere else. Mostly good friendly fishermen and like anywhere else, there is always a few bad apples. I have not fished regularly in years and the only local I ever new on a first name basis was Jim Corey. So I would be considered a "non-local" and never had a problem catching fall eyes next to locals(of course I never even new who was local and who wasn't!)

Lewis, regarding you post about the talk at Seneca boat ramp, I hope people weren't upset about the details I gave on fishing the lake. Just trying to help. I am guessing the fish will be moving toward the deeper water soon anyways.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I am a local now too. I've lived near the lake for over 10 years and been fishing Seneca for over 20.
Yes, some local anglers were upset over the amount of detail in your post. Most reports give depth and maybe the lure used.
In reality there are probably only about 10-12 reliable hotspots on Seneca that the local anglers know well. A couple you detailed in your post. If you put 60-80 boat trailers in the parking lot it becomes hard to get access to the reliable spots if they are overcrowded. Its also amazing how fast word travels in the straw hat community too. Traffic has tripled...lol
I'm just the messenger. There are a lot of SE locals who follow OGF but never post. They can be very tightlipped. They see my OGF stickers and it prompted them to start talking about what they read here...lol


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

OK. I edited my posts. Off to the NC Coast with my salt water reels for the next three weeks.
Looking forward to hundreds of miles of coast with plenty of spots and fish to go around.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice report and congrats on the catch. My wife and I are headed to Piedmont tomorrow...if I knew where to go at Seneca, I would change my plans in a heart beat. Please message me if you get this in time.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

mlkostur said:


> Looking forward to hundreds of miles of coast with plenty of spots and fish to go around.


That's another problem with SE Ohio. Look at the number and size of lakes elsewhere. SE definitely has the short end of that stick.


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

mlkostur said:


> Sounds good


Do like most of us do. Get out there and fish and figure them out on your own.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

I Fish said:


> That's another problem with SE Ohio. Look at the number and size of lakes elsewhere. SE definitely has the short end of that stick.


you definitely do not have the short end of the stick.southeastern ohio has some of the best fishing in the state.the muskingum watershed lakes are all big fish factories.saltfork,tappan and senaca are all big lakes for ohio.and you have a lot of other decent sized lakes in youre area.not to mention youre not to far from the ohio river.you by far do not have the short end of the stick my friend.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I live down here and I think we get the short end of the stick. Not saying there isnt good lakes just doesnt have the quantity or quality of the other regions.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> I live down here and I think we get the short end of the stick. Not saying there isnt good lakes just doesnt have the quantity or quality of the other regions.


I agree. We have a lot of lakes, but little variety between them. And if you don't have a 9.9hp boat, half of them are basically off limits. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see which lakes the big circuits in the state keep going back to. They aren't coming to seneca and saltfork because it's a real possibility that 1 fish could take all the money... been there. Watched it happen. Do you think mosquito madness would have the repeated hype each year if they were only weighing in 5 limits out of 105 boats? Our lakes just do not carry the populations of fish of other lakes around the state. Why? I don't have an answer...


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree Bad Bub. I have fished bass tournaments all over the state. Lakes in other parts seeem loaded with bass compared to our lakes.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

knockn eyes said:


> saltfork,tappan and senaca .


Uh, yea. Those lakes are as much a part of SE Ohio as Columbus is, as in, they are central Ohio. Not many places in Ohio you have to drive 2 hours to get to one of the good lakes, unless of course, if you live in SE Ohio. Mapquest any lake over 650 acres from Athens. We don't have any lake of any size (barely any over 650 acres) and, we don't get the stocking numbers. I suppose it comes down to money. Since we don't have the population to buy licenses, we don't get the fish.

Yea, we've got the Ohio River. That's pretty much under W.Va or Ky. control. ODNR can't really claim anything that happens there, and, for the record, and no offense to Ky or W.Va, as compared to other lakes in Ohio, the Ohio River kinda sucks, but, at 45 minutes+, it's the closest place to water ski, lol.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I have lived in both the SE and NE of Ohio......about half of my life in each. I travel back and forth regularly to visit family and friends in both places. I fish both areas regularly as well. 

First, if anyone threatened me to leave a lake, not to return, etc. I would hope, for their sake, that is all the farther it would go. I doubt those who made such idiotic threats were actually from SE Ohio because those that live in SE Ohio know that such threats of harm may result in that person ending up in a shallow grave somewhere. Hence, most who live there respect each other as they expect to be respected. That being said, I have NEVER had anything like that happen to me in either NE or SE Ohio and I regularly talk at the ramps about OGF. In all my years fishing and speaking with people at lakes I have found fisherman and sportsman to be the most friendly and welcoming sort of people I have ever met. 

Second, most OGFer's do not post specific spots. Rather they offer general advice, i.e. depth, speed, lure type, general area of the lake (i.e. south end), etc. This is no more than general helpful advice we all share and like to read and it helps us to create strategies to try on our next outing. If they do offer more specific advice it is normally done through private messages. If, however, they decide to post specific locations for all to see.....that is their right to do so. To protect our fisheries we have laws on bag limits, possession limits, size limits, etc. that protect against over-harvesting that are written and determined by Fisheries Biologists that have long studied these topics and are well educated in them. They are far more educated than am I in these areas and I trust their judgement as I trust my doctor who was educated in and practices medicine more than I do my friend who tells me I just need to sleep with a bar of soap under my pillow to get rid of my prostate cancer. (No, I do not have cancer....it is just an illustration.) 

Third, as for the difference in lakes in NE Ohio and SE Ohio....yea, they are different. Both areas have plenty of fisheries, i.e. lakes or streams or the river or all of them. But I have to agree that NE Ohio has more variety in the type of fisheries, whereas SE Ohio's seem to be more or less similar to one another. Regardless, both areas have fantastic fishing available to all who take the time to learn the waters near them. 

Lastly, our state is small enough that we can drive across it in a handful of hours. We can travel from one lake to another in relatively short time and have the opportunity to fish all of these lakes in our spare time as we wish. In my opinion, we are far better off than a state like West Virginia that has few lakes and only streams (although they are a blast to fish as well). We have so many fishing opportunities if we only look for them.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Sluggo said:


> They are far more educated than am I in these areas and I trust their judgement as I trust my doctor who was educated in and practices medicine more than I do my friend who tells me I just need to sleep with a bar of soap under my pillow to get rid of my prostate cancer. (No, I do not have cancer....it is just an illustration.)


Your friend is an idiot, he didn't even tell you the BRAND of soap to use, geez.......


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

OrangeMilk said:


> Your friend is an idiot, he didn't even tell you the BRAND of soap to use, geez.......


It was a liquid hand soap but I can't remember the brand.....lol


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Sluggo said:


> It was a liquid hand soap but I can't remember the brand.....lol


HA!


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys I'm gonna be down at my place on the muskingum next week and thinking about bringing the boat down and hitting the ohio for a little after i get all the work done that needs done hows the action been lately haven't got the boat in down there yet this year. Also I have noticed a club or two fishing the muskingum belive they are launching from beverly if anyone in the club sees this please pm me might see if anyone wants to meet up and do a little fishing my place is right by the island in lowell


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

Hit Tappan last night with Sluggo and my youngest. Fished from about 4-10p. Caught a bunch of dink saugeye and a few an inch or two too short - maybe 10-12 total. 8 keeper crappie and probably 8-10 more undersized. Sluggo had something big on that spit the lure at the boat after dark. Mostly used jigs with twisters tipped with crawlers or meal worms, and 2 inch swim baits. We mostly trolled and would pick up a few here and there. 6 of the crappie we kept still had eggs - I was a little surprised. Oh ya, also caught an eater channel cat full of eggs. A fun evening at Tappan.


----------

